# Moonbus Interior reference Pics?



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Are there any sites that have a clear picture as to what colors to paint the interior of the Moonbus, or any built up kits that have pics of the painted interior. I am about to start my kit, and would like to know how to paint my interior.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There is a 70 page thread on the Sci Fi board here about the Moon Bus and its interior. Lots of good stuff.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> Are there any sites that have a clear picture as to what colors to paint the interior of the Moonbus, or any built up kits that have pics of the painted interior. I am about to start my kit, and would like to know how to paint my interior.


Here's the link. EVERYTHING you'd ever need to know about the moonbus!

Get comfortable before you start reading!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=119101

--Henry


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I also recommend a movie called 2001: A Space Odyssey.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

jbond said:


> I also recommend a movie called 2001: A Space Odyssey.


The posted link has frame grabs from the Moon Bus' only scene in the movie, as well as pretty much any available info on the miniature, set, details, proportions, windows, etc.


----------

